# Any thoughts on what these spots are?



## NewYorkBuilt (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2020)

whats the plant?
Insect damage most likely but could be virus.


----------



## NewYorkBuilt (Nov 17, 2020)

Phrag. Olaf Gruss flavum (pearcei x besseae flavum)

Repotted as per FirstRay's instructions on orchid S/H media, feeding and care. Not blaming any of these treatments...all other paphs and phrags repotted thus so far are thriving and blooming. Physan and other 'cides are my cautiously-used friends.

Insect damage was my first thought, but multiple traps and close inspections didn't reveal any culprits. I isolated this plant from all others two weeks ago and reinforced my virus-protection awareness and handling practices.

Haven'd seen visible evidence anywhere else. New to this magnificent obsession. If viral, what to do next?


----------



## jcash (Jan 24, 2021)

Pretty sure it’s small snail damage... like from bush snails. If you have anything that originated from Hawaii, you probably have some. They are so small they often only eat the surface of the leaf, and not actually a hole.


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2021)

Find something with metaldehyde if it's bush snails. That's significant damage and the little buggers spread like
wild fire.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2021)

Trouble. In my opinion, rust or thrip damage. If you're not going to treat with pesticide at least wipe off gently with alcohol. Good luck.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 26, 2021)

NewYorkBuilt said:


> Phrag. Olaf Gruss flavum (pearcei x besseae flavum)
> If viral, what to do next?


If it's viral, destroy. How is it coming?


----------



## NewYorkBuilt (Jan 26, 2021)

After two months of reporting this, I isolated and kept an eye on all the other plants. Nothing else seems to be effected similarly. I used Physan once a month, alcohol and aspirin solution wipes. Nothing new of note, and the damage appears singular.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2021)

good news


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2021)

Good. Good luck.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 29, 2021)

NewYorkBuilt said:


> Phrag. Olaf Gruss flavum (pearcei x besseae flavum)
> 
> Repotted as per FirstRay's instructions on orchid S/H media, feeding and care. Not blaming any of these treatments...all other paphs and phrags repotted thus so far are thriving and blooming. Physan and other 'cides are my cautiously-used friends.
> 
> ...


Test it (Agdia Kit) for CymMV and ORSV, if positive for either I destroy the plant. No cure for virus so unless you can completely isolate it away from all others (and impeccably clean tools) you risk spreading it.


----------

